# Canon S100 PowerShot/ not detected



## kirch (Oct 10, 2003)

This is probably quite simple but...

I have the device driver installed, program from the cd, etc... but it won't detect the camera...

it will detect the printer,

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Mental_Myopia (Oct 10, 2003)

When you plug the camera in, does Windows try to install the drivers, but can't seem to find them? Right click on My Computer, Properties, Device Manager. Find the yellow question mark USB device, or whatever the camera shows up as. Install drivers, but use the path C:\Windows\INF

That should hopefully work.


----------



## kirch (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks again MM!

I tried everything. I believe it's boiling down to the USB cable... do these things have a history of going out?

All software and other connection issues have been gone through.


----------



## kirch (Oct 10, 2003)

Issue resolved. 

It was called a "ghost".

In the Device Manager, the was a Powershot S110 listed under Imaging.

In the Safe Mode, this wouldn't show up but still did. So it was deleted.

Upon Restart, the computer detected the camera as new Hardware, installed the software automatically and downloaded photo's!

Cool Beans! Thanks!! I'm learning!


----------

